# how long does it take to process viist visa to employment visa



## julian12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Good Day,

I worked in the UAE for 3 years then transferred to Qatar and I went back to the UAE last month on a visit. I got a new job and signed the offer letter (in SHJ) last March 10 and gave the company my pictures for the visa.My question is, how long does it take for the employment visa to be processed? My new company has head offices both in SHJ and DXB but I submitted the requirements in SHJ.

On Mar 21 my visit visa will expire (I have consumed the 30 + 10 days) but when I called my company they told me that the emp. visa is still in process. The agency who has processed my visit visa from Doha is calling me asking when I can get the employment visa as they are afraid that I will overstay and their card will be blocked.

Does it take many days to process the employment visa?

Thank you.

Jules


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

julian12 said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I worked in the UAE for 3 years then transferred to Qatar and I went back to the UAE last month on a visit. I got a new job and signed the offer letter (in SHJ) last March 10 and gave the company my pictures for the visa.My question is, how long does it take for the employment visa to be processed? My new company has head offices both in SHJ and DXB but I submitted the requirements in SHJ.
> 
> ...


its the 21st tomorrow! You well need to leave and re-enter as it definately takes a lot longer than 11 days! My visa process began in september and my visa completed in november. Have you had your medical already?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Mine was done inside a week, its not difficult, you just need to kick the relevant lazy peoples asses.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Your employment entry permit (the pink piece of paper with your picture) should take less than a week, really I think they can do it in a day once they have everything. But that is irrelevant now because they did not get it done and that is YOUR problem


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wednesday sounds a good day for sightseeing, perhaps to oman......


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This person is from the phillipines and can not do that.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The short answer is that it can take a few days to a few weeks.
since your visa is expiring today, I might be a bit late with the advice, but a lot of Filipinos go to Kish Island in Iran to do the visa run - stay there for 30 days and then come back. On Kish you can get visa on arrival


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> This person is from the phillipines and can not do that.


Oh! I didn't realise! Oh snap....


----------



## julian12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks...

I've gone to the HR today and ask when I can exit, PRO said that "visa is still on process". They knew that my visit visa is expired as they have a copy. Maybe they prefer to pay the penalty... I don't know. .But the agency who has issued my visit visa keep on pestering me to exit ASAP though I explained to them that the employment visa "is on process".
I would have preferred to exit, even to Kish or SL and wait there for the employment visa but then the company is not giving me the go signal to leave UAE...


----------

